# fire alarm panels with enable keys



## cda (Apr 26, 2010)

1. Do you allow fire alarm panels with enable keys to be installed.

2. If so what do you do with the small enable key??

3. If you do not allow them and someone wants to install ne, do you allow them to turn the key to on postion and break the key of??

http://www.silentknight.com/pdffiles/Firepdf/5808pdf/5808spec.pdf

8.5.11 Reset alarms

Press and enter your code or rotate the key at the prompt. If an external reset switch

has been installed, activating the switch will reset alarms. If you are already using system

menus when you press , you will not need to enter your code or rotate the key.

4.4.3.7* Alarm Signal Deactivation.

4.4.3.7.1  A means for turning off activated alarm notification appliance(s) shall be permitted only if it complies with 4.4.3.7.3 through 4.4.3.7.6.

4.4.3.7.2  When an alarm signal deactivation means is actuated, both audible and visible notification appliances shall be simultaneously deactivated.

""""""""4.4.3.7.3  The means shall be key-operated, located within a locked cabinet, or arranged to provide equivalent protection against unauthorized use.""""""""""

4.4.3.7.4  The means shall provide a visible zone alarm indication or the equivalent as specified in 4.4.6.1.

4.4.3.7.5  Subsequent actuation of initiating devices on other initiating device circuits or subsequent actuation of addressable initiating devices on signaling line circuits shall cause the notification appliances to reactivate.

Exception:  I f permitted by the authority having jurisdiction, subsequent actuation of another addressable initiating device of the same type in the same room or space shall not be required to cause the notification appliance(s) to reactivate.

4.4.3.7.6  A means that is left in the “off” position when there is no alarm shall operate an audible trouble signal until the means is restored to normal.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll be interested in seeing what gets posted.  We generally don't recommend those except in cases where security concerns are present or fire department supervision for special events is provided (i.e. major league sporting events where the fire department is on-site for events).


----------



## cda (Apr 26, 2010)

the panels are legal

instead of opening the door and hitting silence, you either stick the key in it if not there already and turn it to enable the silence/reset buttons, or if the key is in and turned just hit the silence/reset button.

I do not like them because it is a needed key to keep up with, and you have to know to use it.


----------



## permitguy (Apr 26, 2010)

1.  Yes.

2.  Put it in the FD key box with all the other keys.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, we require the key in the Knox Box and if one not present, key gets put on a chain and affixed to top of FACP.  I also have many keys collected from my days in the fire alarm and sprinkler industry that still work in new panels in case ones are lost.


----------

